# Can anyone help me with my symptoms.



## Kane the Undertaker (Feb 15, 2016)

Sorry that I post the same thing so often but I can't help it .

I have excessive farts when I'm around people , silent odorless farts , I can't smell them but others can. Is there any name to this condition ? Please help me I've had this for years.


----------

